# pulled the trigger ...new YOUNG Gulfshore 20



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I had to look it up cuz i never saw one before..
Nice boat! Congrats with the purchase!
Build thread build thread!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

Young is second to none when it comes to their quality. Good luck with the new boat!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang nice boat you've got on order!

Make sure you start a build thread and keep us focused with pics. 

-T


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That might be the coolest layout I've seen on a boat. About to tear my actioncraft apart to repaint/ reconfigure and might look to do something like that. Really cool boat. Congrats!


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Nice


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks guys, sorry i've been gone with a work injury and a vacation. I will be starting the build thread this week. Young Boats has been awesome to deal with and have been updating me every few days with pics...


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

should I post the build thread here in "Big Boat Bragging Spot" since its not a "micro" or is there another forum on here that might fit it better? I've been lurking here for a few years without posting much and dont want to step on any toes.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, that's my dreamboat! 
The Young Gulfshore 20 is the the coolest thing out 
there in my opinion.
Young is well know for their customer service. 
I'll be watching for the build pics! Congrats!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> should I post the build thread here in "Big Boat Bragging Spot" since its not a "micro" or is there another forum on here that might fit it better?  I've been lurking here for a few years without posting much and dont want to step on any toes.


Post it here.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats I too have one on order! Take delivery next month!!!


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

> Congrats I too have one on order! Take delivery next month!!!


saw your boat Friday when I visited to inspect mine...like your color my buddy had an older maverick 21 that was sea foam green..similar to yours...always liked that color. My wife wanted the FLAG blue....I went with her wishes seeing how she let me buy the boat.

glad you posted your build pics, I just have not had time to do it. Good luck with the new boat.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet the flag blue will look great! What motor did you end up going with? Next time I'm up there I will see if I can take some pictures of your boat and put them up for you if you would like?


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

Line-X keel guard done by Sarasota Line-X. Awesome crew and customer service. Brian even waited late for me to get into town Friday night so I could put the boat inside his shop and not have to park it in a hotel parking lot. They started the keel guard Saturday morning about 9am and had it done by 3pm. Great customer service.


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

test drive day in the barge canal...David from Young boats putting her in the water


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

View westbound in the barge canal from the YETI cooler seat in front of the helm.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

the more pictures you post, the less sleep I get!!


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

What a slick rig, that baby' would be at home on Florida Bay chasin' poons and permit.


----------



## 1PRJFSU1 (Mar 4, 2014)

What did you have to give for that baby???


----------

